# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Имеется ли центр ИСККОН на Кипре?

## Герасимов Эдуард

Харе Кришна дорогие преданные!
Кто-нибудь знает, имеется ли центр ИСККОН на Кипре? Проповедует ли кто-нибудь там сейчас?

Спасибо.

----------


## Anna Kuzmina

Харе Кришна! 
Эдуард, Вы что-нибудь узнали?
Тоже волнует этот вопрос. 
А конкретно Северный Кипр.

----------


## Владимир Харитонов

Харе Кришна!
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Дорогие преданные, если вы еще на Кипре, давайте знакомится и встречаться, вас здесь очень не хватает!
Я уже около двух лет живу на Кипре (Никосия, Ларнака) и чуть более года как очень сильно увлекся Ведической философией и учением Шрилы Прабхупады. По милости Кришны я познакомился с одной замечательной матаджи, которая временно была на Кипре, она нашла через свою ятру в Киеве контакты одного преданного (киприота), который живет в Никосии и уже около 20 лет участвует в Движении! Так вот уже скоро год, как мы с ним поддерживаем общение, иногда встречаемся для небольших киртанов. И к счастью (для него) и к сожалению (для меня), он скоро уедет жить в Храм в Италию, полагаю что навсегда. Он уже достаточно пожилой человек, кстати. Думаю у него есть возможность и книги, на греческом языке достать. Он раньше много занимался переводами для греческого общества Сознания Кришны. 
В общем, откликнитесь, если вы есть на Кипре, очень прошу!
Харе Кришна и, надеюсь, до связи!

----------


## Герасимов Эдуард

> Харе Кришна!
> Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
> Дорогие преданные, если вы еще на Кипре, давайте знакомится и встречаться, вас здесь очень не хватает!
> Я уже около двух лет живу на Кипре (Никосия, Ларнака) и чуть более года как очень сильно увлекся Ведической философией и учением Шрилы Прабхупады. По милости Кришны я познакомился с одной замечательной матаджи, которая временно была на Кипре, она нашла через свою ятру в Киеве контакты одного преданного (киприота), который живет в Никосии и уже около 20 лет участвует в Движении! Так вот уже скоро год, как мы с ним поддерживаем общение, иногда встречаемся для небольших киртанов. И к счастью (для него) и к сожалению (для меня), он скоро уедет жить в Храм в Италию, полагаю что навсегда. Он уже достаточно пожилой человек, кстати. Думаю у него есть возможность и книги, на греческом языке достать. Он раньше много занимался переводами для греческого общества Сознания Кришны. 
> В общем, откликнитесь, если вы есть на Кипре, очень прошу!
> Харе Кришна и, надеюсь, до связи!


Харе Кришна, Владимир!
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Напишите ваш e-mail и Skype
мой e-mail:edwardgerasimov@gmail.com
Нила Канта дас

----------


## Владимир Харитонов

Уважаемый Нила Канта прабху,
написал Вам на электронную почту все свои контакты!
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Anna Kuzmina

Харе Кришна, Владимир!
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Мы (я, мой супруг и наш сын) живём на Кипре около полугода. Но только мы живём на северной стороне, в городе Кирения, точнее в посёлке Алсанжак. Нам очень и очень не хватает здесь преданных... Напишите нам, пожалуйста, на почту: penann@mail.ru или в скайп: penann98. Будем очень рады Вам! С нетерпением ждём от Вас ответа! Харе Кришна!

----------


## Владимир Харитонов

Харе Кришна!!!!!! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!!!!
Уважаемая Анна, написал Вам в личку и в скайп!!!!
Харибол!!!

----------


## Amrita Sita dd

Как приятно, что вы друг друга находите, дорогие преданные!!!!! Просто смотрю-читаю и радуююсь!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Владимир Харитонов

Уважаемая матаджи Амрита Сита,
Спасибо Вам за добрые слова и сопереживание!
А как мы тут радуемся когда удается найти друг друга!!!!! УУУУХ!
И ценность этого в том, что как в "восточном браке" мы сразу принимаем друг друга такими какие мы есть, так как понимаем, что на сегодняшний день это единственный шанс на живое духовное общение!!!
Это конечно такая огромная милость со стороны Кришны, что мы находим друг друга!!!!
И, конечно, спасибо этому благословенному Форуму и тем кто его создал и поддерживает! Примите наши смиренные поклоны!
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Rasika Mangala das

Харе Кришна. Если не секрет где проходят встречи? У меня отец живет на Кипре и я время от времени приезжаю к нему, но без преданных там скучно...

----------


## Anna Kuzmina

Харе Кришна, Расика Мангала прабху! А на каком Кипре, на северном или на южном, живёт Ваш отец? И в каком городе?

----------


## Rasika Mangala das

В деревне неподалеку от Лимасола. Южный...

----------


## Anna Kuzmina

Мы с супругом и сыном живём на северном Кипре, неподалёку от Кирении. На южном Кипре живёт Владимир прабху. Он иногда к нам приезжает, мы вместе воспеваем, читаем Бхагавад-гиту, вкушаем прасад, общаемся. Вы могли бы вместе с ним приезжать к нам, если он, конечно, до тех пор не уедет... Владимир Харитонов - его сообщения в этой теме есть выше.

----------


## Rasika Mangala das

В следующий раз, когда полечу к отцу - напишу  :good:

----------


## Anna Kuzmina

Приезжайте к нам! Мы будем очень рады!  :smilies:

----------


## Vairagya das

Харе Кришна!
Планируем провести в Лимасоле с 15 по 19 июня (несколько деловых встреч), если есть желание, можно встретиться-пообщаться с преданными в один из дней 16-18 числа. Пишите в личку или смс на +7 921 941-2767
Вайрагья дас

----------


## Giridhari das

Харе Кришна!
Есть ещё два преданных на Южном Кипре, в деревне Аргака, недалеко от г. Полис, это северная часть региона города Пафос. Матаджи Ананйа Бхакти дд и малыш Кану дасик. Но без машины и водить не умеют.
Если есть желание познакомиться и пообщаться, пишите в личку, я сконнектю.

----------


## Anna Kuzmina

Харе Кришна, Гиридхари прабху! Мои поклоны.
На Южном Кипре, в Лимассоле, сейчас живут две матаджи, мама с дочкой, Ксения и Ананда. Они сейчас там проводят встречи "Клуба «Баланс» на Кипре" (https://www.facebook.com/club.balance.cyprus). А мы с мужем и сыном по-прежнему - на Северном Кипре и выезжать на греческую сторону пока не можем. Было бы, наверное, хорошо сконнектить этих матаджи. Может быть они как-нибудь все вместе приедут к нам  :smilies:

----------


## Olga Frei

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! Мы с мужем с недавнего времени живем в городе Лимасол. Откликнитесь! Без вас так грустно! Пишите на почту: pleshkova-lena@mail.ru

----------


## Anna Kuzmina

Харе Кришна, дорогая матаджи Ольга! Мои поклоны. Очень рада! Написала Вам на Вашу почту! Жду ответа  :smilies:

----------


## Anna Kuzmina

Харе Кришна, дорогая матаджи Ольга! Мои поклоны. Написала Вам на указанный адрес pleshkova-lena@mail.ru уже давно. Ответа не получила  :doom:

----------


## Rafael

Харе Кришна! Поклоны всем преданным!
Если что я тоже на Кипре, Лимассол.

----------


## Ojas Purna Gaura Das

Radhe Radhe Radhe!!! Iskrennie pokloni dlja vse Predannih. Est li kakoe li bo dvizhenie v Limasole. Mozhet Ktoto soberaetsa prazdnovat Janmastami???

----------


## Rasika Mangala das

Есть ли преданные в Лимассоле?

----------


## Кирилл Александрович

Буду скоро в Лимассоле. Преданные, откликнитесь.

Могу приехать в Пафос или город рядом.

----------


## Rasika Mangala das

Есть  :smilies:

----------


## Aleksandr Ushakov

Харе Кришна! мои поклоны ! мы с женой собираемся в Пафос на недельку отдохнуть, хотели бы узнать, кто-то сейчас там есть поблизости или не поблизости) напишите пожалуйста ?? сюда или лучше в телеграм/вотсап/вайбер +380671857081

----------

